# HP Pavilion DV6700 laptop drivers aren't working for XP



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

Title says it all, I need xp drivers that work badly  The ones on the site didn't work.


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

What drivers are not working ?


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

None of them I do believe. I was hoping to find the internet one so I could at least get possibly some updates


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

Could you give me all the info on the laptop including the modle number and specs


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 9, 2009)

Make sure you're getting the right drivers for your specs;  many laptops have multiple configurations that you have to account for.


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

is this you lapto ? http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/ho/WF10a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3738095.html


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

overclocker said:


> Could you give me all the info on the laptop including the modle number and specs



HP Pivilion DV6700

I only know it has an 
AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile
Nividia Graphics
and a Windows Vista sticker


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

overclocker said:


> Could you give me all the info on the laptop including the modle number and specs





overclocker said:


> is this you lapto ? http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/uk/en/ho/WF10a/321957-321957-3329744-64354-64354-3738095.html



It doesn't have the red screen but it is an Entertainment edition


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

are you sure it has nividia graphix ?


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

It has the sticker on the laptop, I'm just assuming


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

ok well i em searching as we speak


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

awesome hopefully you can find them


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

ok try these see if they work http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...esId=3632100&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=228
 , by the way what does the other drivers do when you try to install them ?


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well the Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver simply doesn't restart or do anything, I restart and it doesn't detect wireless or cable internet. Same with the intel LAN


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

and for your video card i would try this  http://download.cnet.com/Video-nVid...GS-Driver-Version-A04/3000-2108_4-175885.html


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

have you tryed the drivers i linked ?


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

ya I got the same deal.


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

ok try this http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1255108876702+28353475&threadId=1236521 seems to know what he is talking about


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope this helps you man .


----------



## overclocker (Oct 9, 2009)

Ill be back on later if you still need help


----------



## Mark7805 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ya I can't seem to figure out anything for this :| It must be only made for vista :S


----------

